# 50,000 hours Without Pulling a Piston !!!



## alastairrussell (Jun 19, 2007)

LUKOIL NAVIGO 70 MCL cylinder oil enables extended piston overhaul and maintains excellent cylinder condition

[/B]
09 June 2015

May 2015 – After running on minimum feed rate for years, the HS DEBUSSY of HANSA SHIPPING is expected to exceed 50,000 running hours without piston overhaul at present operation conditions.

With the help of LUKOIL Marine Lubricants’ NAVIGO 70 MCL cylinder oil, Hamburg-based shipping company HANSA SHIPPING has achieved significant benefits for their HS DEBUSSY: The vessel’s engine has been running on minimum feed rate for years and is expected to exceed 50,000 running hours without piston overhaul.

Stefan Claussen, Technical and Marketing Director at LUKOIL Marine, explains “Initially, we started with NAVIGO 70 MCL at 0.6 g/kW/h, which we were able to reduce to the minimum feed rate of first 0.55 g/kW/h and later 0.50 g/kW/h”. Since then, the engine has been running on between 0.50 and 0.55 g/kW/h, depending on the Sulphur content of the fuel, while it is constantly monitored by LUKOIL’s Cylinder Scrapedown Analysis Service.

The outcome has been do***ented in the latest MAN service report on HS DEBUSSY. After more than 33,000 running hours, the MAN B&W 7K90MC-C engine has been found in excellent condition with no need for pulling any pistons. On the contrary: “If the engine’s present running conditions are retained, there are still many more running hours left for the pistons” Karl Bjarnason, Superintendent Engineer at MAN PrimeServ Middle East, states in his report, “Since the cylinder condition is excellent for this engine, we do not recommend changing the present cylinder oil feed rate”. These results are impressive, even more so considering that the vessel is operating mostly under slow steaming conditions with fuel Sulphur in the upper range towards 3,5%.

HANSA SHIPPING and LUKOIL Marine are looking back on a long-term cooperation to be proud of. On 24th August 2009 LUKOIL Marine Lubricants received their very first lubricant order from Hansa Shipping and has been the lubricant supplier for HS DEBUSSY ever since the 3554 TEU container ship was taken into operation in 2009. “Right from the start we were convinced of LUKOIL Marine’s operational and technical expertise as a lubricant supplier. We have not been disappointed: Both their products and services are excellent” reports Peter Mackeprang, Managing Director at Hansa Shipping. In turn, the HS DEBUSSY was an important milestone for LUKOIL Marine when the company started in business: “This is the very first and therefore nearly famous vessel that we took over in Hamburg” explains Claussen.

About LUKOIL and LUKOIL Marine Lubricants

LUKOIL is the leading Russian company in exploring, producing, refining and marketing petroleum products. LUKOIL was established in 1991 through the merger of a group of oil-and-gas production companies located in the western Siberian cities Langepas, Urai and Kogalym, whose initials form the acronym LUK. In 2007 LUKOIL decided to bring its expertise in lubricants technology to the marine industry. LUKOIL Marine Lubricants was founded as a stand-alone global sales and marketing business focusing on the production and sales of marine lubricants worldwide.

For more information visit www.lukoilmarine.com

About Hansa Shipping

Since 1997 HANSA SHIPPING GmbH & Co. KG has been representing the independent ship management arm within the HANSA TREUHAND Group. Today HANSA SHIPPING is operating 42 container ships, with a load capacity of 1.350 to 6.550 TEU, on a full management basis. In addition it has four tankers of the Afra or Suezmax class available. The tankers and container ships are generally chartered out in the long term to reputed liner shipping companies, in whose service the ships ply on various routes across the oceans of the world.

Furthermore HANSA SHIPPING operates the five star cruiser fleet of Sea Cloud Cruises including the two windjammers Sea Cloud and Sea Cloud II.


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Alastair – very interesting.

If that kind of performance can be widely replicated, the manufacturer shouldn’t have much of a marketing problem.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Aye but just wait and see what happens when they are obliged to run on "clean"fuel , no sulpher!


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Aye but just wait and see what happens when they are obliged to run on "clean"fuel , no sulpher!


 Yes true, never forget that sulpher in itself is a lubricant...


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Aye but just wait and see what happens when they are obliged to run on "clean"fuel , no sulpher!


We were running a fairly large fleet of road tractors, mostly ***mins, but a few Cats and Jimmies, oil analysis coming back fine up untill around 1996(that date is loose as I cant remember the exact year) Then all of a sudden we were getting high chrome, lots of iron and other metals that had no business being there if our lube oil was doing its job, then on inquiry we were informed that the new California pollution regs had come into force and they were removing all sulpher from imported diesel fuel, they did "add" some kind of substitute , but again I retired before seeing the outcome, funny thing tho the first thing to fail was the fuel pump, and anyone who has worked with ***mins know the PT fuel system never failed


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Aye but just wait and see what happens when they are obliged to run on "clean"fuel , no sulpher!


Better still, when some of these LNG tankers start running on natural gas as a fuel.
We had outstanding results with CNG and LPG in motor vehicles a few years back.

Bob


----------



## Chillytoes (Dec 9, 2006)

50,000 hours without pulling a piston!!?
Was something else being pulled?


----------

